# [TIP] Installation de Gnome 2.18

## VisualStation

C'est pas très compliqué mais ca peut aussi faciliter la vie à ceux qui souhaitent essayer la nouvelle version de Gnome :p :

Les packets a démasquer :

```
gnome-base/gnome-desktop

x11-themes/gnome-themes

x11-themes/gtk-engines

gnome-base/gnome

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

www-client/epiphany

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool

x11-libs/libwnck

gnome-base/eel

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet

dev-libs/atk

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-extra/gnome-games

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop

x11-wm/metacity

gnome-base/gnome-panel

x11-libs/pango

gnome-extra/yelp

app-arch/file-roller

app-accessibility/dasher

gnome-base/gail

gnome-extra/gcalctool

gnome-base/libgnome

app-text/evince

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-extra/gucharmap

gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet

gnome-extra/zenity

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

gnome-base/libgnomekbd

gnome-base/libgnomeui

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal

gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager

gnome-base/libgnomeprint

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-base/gnome-menus

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-extra/at-spi

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui

gnome-extra/bug-buddy

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-base/gdm

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

x11-libs/vte

gnome-base/gnome-applets

app-editors/gedit

gnome-base/control-center

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-extra/gnome-media

gnome-extra/libgail-gnome

x11-misc/alacarte

net-misc/vino

mail-client/evolution

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

media-gfx/eog

media-video/totem

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

gnome-base/control-center

app-accessibility/orca

```

----------

## VisualStation

Il faut aussi ajouter ORCA !

----------

## babos

oui mais maintenant c'est écrit hardmasked, y'a un moyen?

----------

## kopp

/etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## babos

eh eh, merci, je teste ça tout de suite

----------

## kopp

J'ai aussi du rajouter 

```
app-admin/sabayon
```

 à la liste des paquets à démasquer...

----------

## guitoo

Pour que gnome-volume-manager fonctionne j'ai du unmask gnome-base/gnome-mount.

----------

## kopp

Bon, voici la liste telle que donnée dans le package.mask global de portage, sans les numeros de versions :

```

gnome-base/gnome

app-admin/sabayon

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-extra/at-spi

dev-libs/atk

gnome-base/gail

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/libgnomeui

x11-libs/pango

x11-misc/alacarte

gnome-extra/bug-buddy

gnome-base/control-center

app-accessibility/dasher

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet

gnome-base/eel

media-gfx/eog

www-client/epiphany

www-client/epiphany-extensions

app-text/evince

mail-client/evolution

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-extra/evolution-exchange

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal

gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet

app-arch/file-roller

gnome-extra/gcalctool

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-base/gdm

app-editors/gedit

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-base/gnome-desktop

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

gnome-extra/gnome-games

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager

gnome-extra/gnome-media

gnome-base/gnome-menus

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool

gnome-base/gnome-panel

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

app-admin/gnome-system-tools

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

x11-themes/gnome-themes

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

x11-themes/gtk-engines

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

gnome-extra/gucharmap

gnome-extra/libgail-gnome

gnome-base/libgnomekbd

gnome-base/libgnomeprint

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui

dev-libs/liboobs

x11-libs/libwnck

x11-wm/metacity

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

app-accessibility/orca

media-video/totem

net-misc/vino

x11-libs/vte

gnome-extra/yelp

gnome-extra/zenity

dev-cpp/gconfmm

dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

dev-cpp/libgnomemm

dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

dev-python/gnome-python

gnome-base/gnome-mount

dev-python/gnome-python-extras

```

J'ai eu des nouveaux paquets par rapport à la liste orignale donnée par visualstation

----------

## SnowBear

Ce qui j'ai du ajouter à mon package.keywords (je suis en stable par défaut) :

```

dev-util/intltool

media-libs/libart_lgpl

gnome-base/orbit

media-sound/sound-juicer

sys-auth/consolekit

gnome-base/libgtop

x11-libs/gtksourceview

app-admin/pessulus

net-libs/libsoup

media-sound/esound

sys-apps/hal

app-misc/hal-info

dev-libs/glib

dev-libs/libIDL
```

----------

